# New from Oregon



## kootygirl (22 d ago)

Just a quick hello..thawing from ice storm...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kootygirl said:


> Just a quick hello..thawing from ice storm...


Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Welcome


----------



## kootygirl (22 d ago)

THANKS


----------

